# Troy



## scottymac

Hello

I am very new to this style of music but feel compelled to follow it. I have been drawn to a particular track in a film called 'TROY'.






I am actually mesmerised by the vocals. Please could someone educate me and fill me in so I can find more of this style of vocals. I don't even know where to start looking...is it Arabian...??? I love the fact the lady isn't saying anything just humming the melodies. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you

Scott


----------



## SimonNZ

It's Bulgarian, or at least the singer is and she's employing some Bulgarian embelishments..

Your next stop should be the classic Le Mystere Des Voix Bulgares album. Start with the original one rather than the later ones in the series. Its available in many formats from many dubious labels, but try and get either the 4AD or Nonesuch issues:


----------



## scottymac

Thank you very much indeed. That's opened up a new world for me. After searching on youtube I have found lots of material that is simply out of this world for me. I'm intensely drawn in by how emotional it gets. I have always been fascinated how music can evoke particular emotions in you.I really like the dark and sinister discordant styles. I make electronic music and would love to incorporate some of these influences into my music. Any advice? I am just starting to learn music theory and playing the keyboard, I suppose it's a start.

Thanks again my friend.


----------



## PetrB

scottymac said:


> Thank you very much indeed. That's opened up a new world for me. After searching on youtube I have found lots of material that is simply out of this world for me. I'm intensely drawn in by how emotional it gets. I have always been fascinated how music can evoke particular emotions in you.I really like the dark and sinister discordant styles. I make electronic music and would love to incorporate some of these influences into my music. Any advice? I am just starting to learn music theory and playing the keyboard, I suppose it's a start.
> 
> Thanks again my friend.


In any art, my advice is to never lightly borrow or imitate anything from another culture without deeply investigating not only the music's theoretical aspects, but also its cultural aspects and meanings.

Nothing is worse than a borrowed or newly coined and imitative bit of ethnic music wrongly used out of context, i.e. you could be using a bit of the style meant only for very solemn deeply religious spiritual occasions for a track for a fight in a Roman Amphitheater. Sure, most listener's won't know or care, but a handful will, and not only think you foolish, but disrespectful to boot.


----------



## Art Rock

Wikipedia identifies the singer as Macedonian: Tanja Carovska.


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Rock said:


> Wikipedia identifies the singer as Macedonian: Tanja Carovska.


Are you sure? She's listed as on the final track on the soundtrack, the one above appears to be sung by Desislava Stefanova, and the two voices seem different (thogh both are being asked to do little more than wail/lament.

But I don't have the soundtrack here to confirm it.


----------



## Art Rock

No, I'm not sure. You are probably right.


----------

